# weight loss after stopping risperdal?



## dancer13137 (Nov 15, 2010)

ive been on risperdal for a year and went from 110 pounds to 150 pounds, i take 3mg, im going off it now, will i lose the weight?


----------



## anonymous14 (May 31, 2011)

*Weight Loss After Risperdal*

I gained 27 lbs. when I went on Risperdal. I was on it for 10 years. In January 2011, I was taken off it. Since then, I have been dropping 2 lbs a month. I am down 10 lbs now, have 17 more to go. So yes, the good news is you will lose the weight after Risperdal.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Risperdal gave me a big appetite but than again I already have a big desire for food. not sure if the risperdal made me fat though..


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah chances are you will lose weight as your appetite will return to normal and your metabolism should stabilize. 
When I went of seroquel which is also an antipsychotic, i found my weight slowly but surely returned to normal mind you i was on nortriptyline as well which increased weight and hunger so being off both of them did stunt my appetite and over time i am finding an increase in energy

It basically gives you back what you lost while being on risperidol, good on you for stopping it


----------



## cvoor (Nov 22, 2013)

*Risperdal weight loss*

Yes, I lost all my weight when I got off Risperdal and Lexapro. I lost 70 lbs. I am now on Wellbutrin and have kept the weight off. Getting off was the only way I could lose weight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I gained up to 40 pounds with Paxil and I am not even on that much!
With all of the exercise I do, I will only be able to lose about half of it!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I gained 42 pounds on Risperdal. I ended up losing the weight after a year. I actually liked the weight gain after being skinny my whole life.


----------

